# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Bắc >  Làng cổ Đường Lâm, điểm chơi cuối tuần thú vị

## yeuhanoi

*1. Làng cổ Đường Lâm*

Làng cổ Đường Lâm thuộc thị xã Sơn Tây – Hà Nội. Nằm cạnh quốc lộ 32, Đường Lâm thu hút du khách bởi những nếp nhà cổ kính và không gian văn hóa của một làng Việt xưa có sức sống trường tồn theo năm tháng.

Du khách tới Đường Lâm thường đi trong ngày, nếu gia đình bạn có con nhỏ nên chọn những ngày mát mẻ, thời tiết dễ chịu tránh những ngày nắng nóng. Để tham quan hết làng cổ Đường Lâm có thể đi bộ hoặc bạn nên cố gắng thương lượng để thuê xe đạp của những hộ dân ở đây với giá từ 20.000 đồng -30.000 đồng.

 
Tới đây, du khách sẽ được tham quan những ngôi nhà, bến nước, sân đình cổ kính. Đặc biệt là cổng làng Mông Phụ điểm đặc biệt của chiếc cổng này là không có gác như nhiều cổng làng khác. Bên cạnh đó, hệ thống các ngôi nhà cổ được xây dựng từ đá ong đặc trưng. Nhiều du khách thường đến nhà ông Huyến, ông Lê, anh Hùng… Đó là những ngôi nhà cổ nhất và đẹp nhất ở làng Mông Phụ, đồng thời chủ nhân có những kiến thức nhất định để giới thiệu cho khách.

Đường Lâm hiện có 956 ngôi nhà truyền thống trong đó các làng Đông Sàng, Mông Phụ và Cam Có những ngôi nhà được xây dựng từ thế kỷ 17. Ngoài các nhà cổ, bạn còn được thăm chùa Mía, đình Mông Phụ…Tham quan những hộ làm tương Đường Lâm. Đã tới Đường Lâm bạn nên đi thêm khoảng 1km để thăm đền thờ Phùng Hưng, lăng Ngô Quyền.

Đặc sản Đường Lâm có món tương nức tiếng không thua kém gì tương Bần, kẹo dồi Dịch vụ ăn uống ở Đường Lâm còn khá hạn chế, chỉ phục vụ được một số ít người và hết sức đơn giản, do đó, khi tới làng Mông Phụ, bạn nên tìm quán ăn để đặt cơm trưa trước, sau đó mới đi khám phá ngôi làng cổ

Đi đường Láng Hòa Lạc đến ngã tư với đường 21 Xuân Mai – Sơn Tây ( rẽ phải) Đi tiếp 12km theo đường này đến chỗ đèn xanh đèn đỏ tại ngã Tư ở thị xã Sơn Tây. Qua bên kia ngã tư đi tiếp 5km có một ngã ba ở cột cờ thì theo lối đi thẳng. Sau đó sẽ thấy biển ghi làng cổ Đường Lâm, cách chổ rẽ nói trên 2-3km

Về phượng tiện đi: Có thể chọn ô tô buýt từ Trung tâm thành phố Hà Nội lên đến Sơn Tây rồi tiếp tục đi xe taxi vào đến cổng làng Mông Phụ, sau đó mua vé vào.

Hoặc bạn và gia đình tự tổ chức đi bằng xe máy hay thuê ô tô đến thẳng làng cổ Đường Lâm.

Chi phí chuyến đi tự tổ chức khoảng 1-1,5 triệu đồng .



Cùng khám phá các *địa điểm đi chơi quanh Hà Nội* - *dia diem di choi quanh Ha Noi*

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Toàn điểm lý thú, ở Hà Tây cũ cũng nhiều điểm vui chơi lắm

----------


## Mituot

Mặc áo dài mà chụp ảnh ở Làng Cổ Đường Lâm thì đúng là tuyệt vời

----------


## h20love

cổ mà nghệ thuật, hnao wa đây chup ảnh

----------


## lovetravel

Đường lâm là nơi lý tưởng để chụp ảnh.  :Smile:

----------


## vstquanghiep

gần đến Làng Cổ các bác cẩn thận có mấy anh cướp ngày hay đứng bắt lỗi đè vạch!

----------


## trangmya

tới đây t vui vì được trở lại với làng quê cổ VN với những viên gạch, mái ngói, bức tường xưa ....nhưng cũng rất buồn
Bởi vì tôi là sinh viên nên có cách nhìn là sinh viên
1. vé tham quan 20k. cũng là làng quê như bao làng quê khác mà lại có vé vào cổng, giả sử thì là để tôn giữ, bảo quản,... vậy thì những làng những chùa khác thì tn ???
2. Được 1 cụ ông mời gọi nhiệt tình, nói chuyện,... mà thực sự nói ra t chả nghe đâu ra đâu thế mà chốt lại 1 câu: "các  cháu bồi dưỡng cụ bao nhiêu...."
3. Nhóm bạn t đang chụp ảnh tại 1 cánh cổng thì 1 người đàn ông chạy ra từ cổng cầm dao và xilanh (có kim tiêm) nói:"bảy nhân ba là hai mốt, 210 nghìn đưa đây" bọn t lúc đó chạy toán loạn và nhanh chóng người đàn ông đó giữ 1 đứa con gái trong chúng tôi làm "con tin"...
Tôi không vơ đũa cả nắm gì cả chỉ là thấy hơi thất vọng về hiện trạng làng cổ VN và nếu là ng nước ngoài gặp trường hợp như thế thì không biết họ sẽ nghĩ sao ?

----------


## thientai206

bao nhiêu lần định đi mà chưa đi được :'(

----------

